# Toys in Crate?



## Infinite (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello!

New to the forums. Only a month until my pup arrives! 

Anyway.. while I was buying a crate on amazon, I came across a comment claiming that it's bad to leave toys - or even towels in the crate with an unattended dog/puppy. The reasoning behind this was the dog may choke or harm itself in some way.

I just wanted input on how legitimate this information is, and if it's okay to leave toys such as a kong treat dispenser while I'm away.(I've read it's a good way to keep a dog entertained in a crate)

If it has any relevance, the dog will only be in the cage 1-3 hours during the day.

Any enlightenment on these contradictory statements would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Little pups and many younger dogs tend to shred things like towels and bedding, and small soft toys. If they eat it, this can cause obstructions in the digestive system. I used newspaper as a bed until Kaylee was through her destructive phase. Even when I had a bed in there, she rarely used it, preferring to lie down on the hard plastic instead. For toys, I left hard toys like Nylabones and Kongs and didn't have a problem, but even most of the "indestructable" soft toys are a joke to puppy teeth.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't put anything in a crate with a puppy as they just destroy things and I don't want him entertained, I want him bored and sleeping. An entertained puppy is an awake and active puppy which means they will have to pee more often and may have trouble holding it when you are trying to crate train him.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I always left toys with Ozzy, but I made sure it was a toy he couldn't destroy. I left stuff like kongs with him, 'cause if he did't want to sleep, he'd be awful bored with nothing to do. The least I could give him was some peanut butter to lick out of there. And he never peed in his crate, except for when my mom gave him a ton of water before sticking him in his crate then leaving.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Elaine said:


> I don't put anything in a crate with a puppy as they just destroy things and I don't want him entertained, I want him bored and sleeping. An entertained puppy is an awake and active puppy which means they will have to pee more often and may have trouble holding it when you are trying to crate train him.


Agree to an extent. If they are just going in there for a while so you can vacuum or take a shower ... or just take a short break, I don't see a problem with toys. Also, an entertained puppy during the day makes for a sleepier one at night. Puppies will go to sleep when it suits them whether there is a toy nearby or not.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Agree to an extent. If they are just going in there for a while so you can vacuum or take a shower ... or just take a short break, I don't see a problem with toys. Also, an entertained puppy during the day makes for a sleepier one at night. Puppies will go to sleep when it suits them whether there is a toy nearby or not.


I also agree the crate is teaching them that when nobody is home it is time to rest but with that said puppies need to chew so leaving a chew toy I feel is fine. As mentioned if a puppy is tired they will sleep toy or not.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

The only toy I left in the crate with Brody was a kong...which I don't think he ever played with because he never plays with it outside of his crate either. I think he slept most of the time!


----------



## zeesquees (Jan 21, 2011)

Lily sleeps in her crate while we are gone, but a little puppy will probably need something to chew on. I agree with what's being said, the kong is the best way to go. A little treat or peanut butter inside will keep him distracted while you're leaving, and give the idea that it's a good thing to be in the crate.

But soft toys and blankets or towels will just get shredded, and you won't be able to tell how much of it was swallowed. If the temperature is comfortable for you, the puppy will be okay without blankets.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I only leave pads or blankets for older dogs who have earned them by proving they're not chewers. I personally don't leave anything in the crate (my dog died in a choking accident so now I'm hyper-aware of such things) but I know a lot of people leave stuffed kongs.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Really the only thing I let in with Zeb when he was a baby was a kong filled with frozen peanut butter. That way he had entertainment when he wasn't snoozin'.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I do not leave toys in the crate. If you've got a chewer, crate pads, blankets, or towels aren't safe either. So until you know for sure, better safe than sorry. What you can do is try a pad in the crate _when you're home_ and can check on him. Durable (the hard kind) Nylabones and Kongs might be fine, but again, I'd try it when you're around before doing it when you leave the house. 

With Halo I used a towel in her crate. I only put her in her crate when she was sleepy, so I was pretty sure she wouldn't chew it. During the day when we were hanging out in the bedroom she'd sometimes drag the towel out and play with it, so I'd just take it away from her and put it up where she couldn't get at it, and then put it back right before bed. I had a bunch of cheap towels from Costco that were perfect. If I didn't get her out quick enough in the morning (when she had to go, she had to go NOW!!!) and she had an accident I could toss the towel in the wash, clean out the crate, and put in a fresh towel. I also used them to cover the crate so she couldn't see out, which helped her settle down too. 

Keefer was never a crate pad chewer, and Halo has completely grown out of it.


----------

